# Celebrity Big Brother



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

anyone like big brother?
or watching it tonight?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I must admit i'm curious to see who's in it,i havnt found any definates yet lol


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep i'll be watchng it ?

Rather excited to see how's going in


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive been forced to watch the last few big brothers lol so im sure oh will be watching this one too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I will have a little look yes


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Trouble is Celeb BB on Channel 5 just isn't the same as Channel 4 with Davina !


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Davina gets on my nerves, dont know why just something about her


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

skip said:


> I must admit i'm curious to see who's in it,i havnt found any definates yet lol


me too 

Rumours are:

Julian Clarey
Colleen Nolan
Martin Kemp
Bet Lynch
-there on the promo clip
and also rumours are Lauren Goodger
and Heather that was in eastenders.



willa said:


> Yep i'll be watchng it ?
> 
> Rather excited to see how's going in


same here 



harley bear said:


> Ive been forced to watch the last few big brothers lol so im sure oh will be watching this one too


Hahaha, i loved last series, was very happy for luke A 
i do prefer the non celeb one as you dont know who they are, but i like the celeb one, as its intresting whos going on - a few are ones that there carers are not doing to well lol!



suzy93074 said:


> I will have a little look yes


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

coral. said:


> me too
> 
> Rumours are:
> 
> ...


Hate it whether celebrity or otherwise but saying that if above is true I might have a nosey


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

> Trouble is Celeb BB on Channel 5 just isn't the same as Channel 4 with Davina !


yeah it seemed like years ago when Davina and also Dermot
i do love Brian though he makes me laugh  but took a while to get used to him.



> Hate it whether celebrity or otherwise but saying that if above is true I might have a nosey


yeah people are saying the top 4 are definate, but surpose theres only one way to find out


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

coral. said:


> me too
> 
> Rumours are:
> 
> ...


I've heard ^^^ are going in plus, a page 3 model, some woman Simon Cowell went out with (not Sinitta), Samantha Brick and some man out of Dog the Bounty Hunter.

I will be watching!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I havent really watched it since BB5 - the best BB ever in my opinion 

If that bint Samantha Brick goes in I might have a look just to see if she is arrogant as she seems!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I usually watch the first erisode of the celebrity one, just to see who's in it. Then might dip in and out of the series, if there's nothing else on. But I don't really follow it. I just like seeing these D list celebrities make fools of themselves as they try to resurrect their failing careers.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

people who watch big brother must have very sad lives


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive loved this years big brother, first time ive actually stayed tuned all the way through .. Luke A deserved to win

im looking forward to cbb later ,going to be interesting who ever is in it


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> If that bint Samantha Brick goes in I might have a look just to see if she is arrogant as she seems!


Cannot stand that woman! Won't be watching cause she's in it


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I havent really watched it since BB5 - the best BB ever in my opinion
> 
> If that bint Samantha Brick goes in I might have a look just to see if she is arrogant as she seems!


I hadn't heard of her,just had to Google , very conceited person by the sounds of things, could be interesting lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

skip said:


> I hadn't heard of her,just had to Google , very conceited person by the sounds of things, could be interesting lol





RockRomantic said:


> Cannot stand that woman! Won't be watching cause she's in it





MCWillow said:


> I havent really watched it since BB5 - the best BB ever in my opinion
> 
> If that bint Samantha Brick goes in I might have a look just to see if she is arrogant as she seems!


just looked her up to , i remember that interview on this morning... oh she will be slapped a few times if shes on :lol:


----------



## LadyChardonnay (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it. Nothing like a bit of trashy tv in my opinion! And I am really really hoping the rrumours about Dog the Bounty Hunter are true, he'll be an absolute scream if he's in it.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm about to order pizza and then settle down for the night to watch BB. I've watched it since series one and love it.


----------



## LadyChardonnay (Aug 14, 2012)

My all-knowing husband has just told me that Dog the Bounty Hunter won't be on as he doesn't meet the necessary requirements due to an unspent criminal conviction. Gutted.

Maybe the Queen pulled some strings or something... I am still hopeful.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops the secret task isn't going well with the earpieces having "spikes".


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

OMG these two are SOOOOOOOOOOO annoying already!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I love Cheryls dress!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Bloody hell he loves himself.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I have no idea who he is, but he's right up himself!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Well I have no idea who he is, but he's right up himself!!!


hes from jordie shores .. like TOWIE

apart from him and barbie im loving the rest


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay I know Rhian.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

smudgiesmummy said:


> hes from jordie shores .. like TOWIE
> apart from him and barbie im lovie the rest


Never seen either of those 

Now the obligatory bimbo has arrived.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i loved jersey shore 

im liking everyone so far. Except Harvey.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i loved jersey shore
> 
> im liking everyone so far. Except Harvey.


hope he don't sing :lol:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn this is one rumour I hoped wasn't true.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not that idiot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

oh i cant wait now for the fun to start with her in it :ihih:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Think this is shaping up nicely lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

the prince dude. Im in love i think


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Didn't even know the Italians had royals!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> the prince dude. Im in love i think


he's rather :drool:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

who is in who is in!!! ??? no dont tell me ! ive got it on record to watch in a few mins cos I cant stand the breaks !! dyyyingg to know!:ihih:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Didn't even know the Italians had royals!


me neither!


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Won't be watching it as I don't have tele... But, I went to the last C4 BB show! My sisters friends got us tickets and backstage passes haha. We got to go behind the scenes in the house and stuff! Also got to raid the props department and take something haha.

Don't know if anyone remembers the puppets.. http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/59494_10150255481665182_4744368_n.jpg


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

2 people I actually know now.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> 2 people I actually know now.


Does that mean we have to be nice to them?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> 2 people I actually know now.


Ooooh who do you know?? (sorry havent read the whole thing yet :blush: )


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Errrrrrrr where are the Celebs ?!??:sosp::sosp::sosp::sosp::sosp:

Taking the piss having models - they ARE NOT CELEBS


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Does that mean we have to be nice to them?


No. Say anything you wish.



MCWillow said:


> Ooooh who do you know?? (sorry havent read the whole thing yet :blush: )


I know Rhian and Danica. I used to be involved with the modelling industry.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Were you a bodyguard? I just have this vision of you in my head....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

So we have a TeamGB Judo Player, who was knocked out in the second round. He has ADHD and aggression disorder :/

Big Brother must be desperate with this bunch of compete unknowns


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Were you a bodyguard? I just have this vision of you in my head....


That's got my imagination working too


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Were you a bodyguard? I just have this vision of you in my head....


I would be a rubbish one. 

No I owned an agency.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't stand coleen


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

skip said:


> Can't stand coleen


Can't stand all of them - Have only heard of 3 of them !:sosp:

The bloody Models make me so angry -why the hell are they on ??!!?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Coleen should bring some humour to the show.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> I would be a rubbish one.
> 
> No I owned an agency.


Ooops sorry, from your user name I thought you were a bloke


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well apart from her the only other people I 'know' are Cheryl, Julie and Samantha Bint :yesnod:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Ooops sorry, from your user name I thought you were a bloke


I am male. Just would not make a good bodyguard.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Make that 3 people I know.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Arghh nooooooooo not another Model WOW she's got some bitchy attitude !


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Despite knowing 3 of them, I am disappointed by the line up.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

How the hell can she walk in them shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Ooops sorry, from your user name I thought you were a bloke


So did I - this was the image in my head....










*sigh*


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

At least I got your gender right :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

She is toooooooooo skinny 

Why can't BB just put in 'normal' sized younger ladies, instead of always having sticks.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Coz if they didnt show sticks _real_ men wouldnt know how gorgeous us real _women_ are  :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooh Martin!!

I always liked Gary more though - always had to be different


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Very underwhelmed tbh. Not enough people I know anything about to make me keep watching. 

I like Cheryl and I hope she wins.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

That fight was rather good.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> That fight was rather good.


That amused me too lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, so who do you want to win, my vote goes to Cheryl.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know shes acting - but I feel really sorry for Cheryl :blush:

Love her to win!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

I would say cheryl has the best chance of winning.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Bit too early for me to decide leaning towards Cheryl tho


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Please let them set fire to the house containing whatever z-listers are in there, and then have them promise to never, ever, make another big brother...ever...
:lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll have to watch this next bit, just to find out if they were good enough in the task to get the reward! Hope they don't keep us waiting too long!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

What I don't like about BB since it's been on 5 is the names on the screen.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bluddy ell - I have just clocked how skinny that girls legs are - the one in the gold jacket 

She looks like she is gonna snap!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Bluddy ell - I have just clocked how skinny that girls legs are - the one in the gold jacket
> 
> She looks like she is gonna snap!


Glad someone else thought that too. I still can't get over the shoes!


----------



## LadyChardonnay (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm struggling with the Samantha woman - she's so beautiful she's making my eyes hurt.


----------



## LadyChardonnay (Aug 14, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Glad someone else thought that too. I still can't get over the shoes!


We said that too, she's like a living twiglet.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

LadyChardonnay said:


> I'm struggling with the Samantha woman - she's so beautiful she's making my eyes hurt.


I dont know how she can stand being around all those ugly people 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Bluddy ell - I have just clocked how skinny that girls legs are - the one in the gold jacket
> 
> She looks like she is gonna snap!


 Think she needs to take a trip to McDonald's! Being that skinny looks and probably is, seriously unhealthy.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhh when Martin walked through them doors i was like :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :001_wub:

Martin to win :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

if not cheryl or colleen


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*I'd rather have my scrotum sanded with carbonundrum 80 grit paper in a Black and Decker belt sander. *


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

poohdog said:


> *I'd rather have my scrotum sanded with carbonundrum 80 grit paper in a Black and Decker belt sander. *


:lol::lol::lol: You're not taping it then ?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I have only EVER watched one BB series and that was the Celeb one with Mark Owen in it. It was a really good one - the one where Vanessa Feltz had her *supposed* 'on-screen meltdown'.... 

I was never a TT fan and Mark O always used to annoy me but I really warmed to him after watching this and have had a wee soft spot ever since.

I haven't watched any others because the "celebs" (we use the term VERY loosely) were just a bunch of irritating wanna-be's.

I will not be watching this one either because obviously Samantha Bint is SOOOOOOOO beautiful I'd want to chuck a brick through the telly in my jealous (cough cough) rage............ :arf:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have only EVER watched one BB series and that was the Celeb one with Mark Owen in it. It was a really good one - the one where Vanessa Feltz had her *supposed* 'on-screen meltdown'....
> 
> I was never a TT fan and Mark O always used to annoy me but I really warmed to him after watching this and have had a wee soft spot ever since.
> 
> ...


OMG me and OH watched her going in and cannot believe she thinks she is all that!! what mirror is she looking in ??


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Surprised at both Martin Kemp and Julian Clarey taking part - must be a bit short


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> OMG me and OH watched her going in and cannot believe she thinks she is all that!! *what mirror is she looking in *??


She must have been wearing her rose tinted glasses at the time....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> She must have been wearing her rose tinted glasses at the time....


LOL or she has her beer goggles on!!!:scared:


----------



## tropicalfish (May 30, 2012)

coral. said:


> anyone like big brother?
> or watching it tonight?


No i do not like big brother it is boring if it has people i never heard of. If there is a celebrity in the show i like i may watch it.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> OMG me and OH watched her going in and cannot believe she thinks she is all that!! what mirror is she looking in ??


I can't wait to watch tomorrows CBB episode, I love to see the first full morning in the house because we get to see what these "celebs" look like with no makeup on first thing in the morning! It always makes me feel better. :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I can't wait to watch tomorrows CBB episode, I love to see the first full morning in the house because we get to see what these "celebs" look like with no makeup on first thing in the morning! It always makes me feel better. :lol:


me too i aways like that haha i think the girls look completely different without makeup especially the page 3 girl she looks very young, without her makeup on!

i think theres a right random bunch in there 
i knew there would be a under wear model, and page 3 girl there always is 

and that guy of Jersey shore blimey how many times did he have to keep getting his body out jeeeeze!

thought Cheryl and Julie did really well with there secret mission!
i like both of them and love Martin Kemp, and Colleen seems okay funny enough there the only people i know thats gone in, and that Julien he might be funny!

tonights gonna be intresting face to face nominations already . . . . . .


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

coral. said:


> me too i aways like that haha i think the girls look completely different without makeup especially the page 3 girl she looks very young, without her makeup on!
> 
> i think theres a right random bunch in there
> i knew there would be a under wear model, and page 3 girl there always is
> ...


Ooh I didn't know that! I thought that page 3 model looked like a schoolgirl wi no makeup on.  I want to see what that jazmine (think that's her name) looks like without makeup! :thumbup:


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

The only reason I watch it is because my bunny likes it! lol! He sits on the sofa with me watching it! Him with his carrot! Me with my chocolate! :thumbup: My mum thinks I mummy cuddle him but I'm 14 and I love him so we do nearly everything together lol!


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Also I have to say I like the underwear model as she seems really down to earth and has natural beauty about her


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Ooh I didn't know that! I thought that page 3 model looked like a schoolgirl wi no makeup on.  I want to see what that jazmine (think that's her name) looks like without makeup! :thumbup:


is that the one thats made out shes nasty and a b1tch? lol
i really need to learn the names so i can put them with the faces 



Just absolutely bunny said:


> The only reason I watch it is because my bunny likes it! lol! He sits on the sofa with me watching it! Him with his carrot! Me with my chocolate! :thumbup: My mum thinks I mummy cuddle him but I'm 14 and I love him so we do nearly everything together lol!


awwwww bless thats really sweet! 



Just absolutely bunny said:


> Also I have to say I like the underwear model as she seems really down to earth and has natural beauty about her


yeah she seems nice at the minuite, im looking forward to when the cracks start forming and there real sides come out


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

coral. said:


> is that the one thats made out shes nasty and a b1tch? lol
> i really need to learn the names so i can put them with the faces
> 
> awwwww bless thats really sweet!
> ...


Yeah that's jazmine! Lol.

The underwear model? That Danika? (whatever her name is) did you watch that programme that she was on? She basically chats to men over the Internet/via her website and men pay her to talk to her  she also drops them hints on what she wants, like designer shoes or an iPad and they buy them for her. I think that programme was called Sex, Lies and Rinsing Guys.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Tonight should be a good show - love watching their first full day 

Then we have live nominations afterwards


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

i know them both, but Rhian needs to stay.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

^ You know Jasmine and Rhian ?!??


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

willa said:


> ^ You know Jasmine and Rhian ?!??


And yes Danica. I used to be part of the modelling industry.

But feel free to slag off who you wish.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Cant stand the errrrr "show"

Can get better viewing watching OH and the dog


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> And yes Danica. I used to be part of the modelling industry.
> 
> But feel free to slag off who you wish.


Ok.... well i think Jasmine should stay. She's so bitchy, but good entertainment. Rhian is very boring and needs to go

LOL.I sound so mean ! haha


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yeah that's jazmine! Lol.
> 
> The underwear model? That Danika? (whatever her name is) did you watch that programme that she was on? She basically chats to men over the Internet/via her website and men pay her to talk to her  she also drops them hints on what she wants, like designer shoes or an iPad and they buy them for her. I think that programme was called Sex, Lies and Rinsing Guys.


thats the one lol!
no ive never seen that, but heard her talking about it i was shocked  shes not really classed as a celeb tbh lol!

i thought live nominations where intresting, not to sure who i wanna go though maybe Rhian.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Whos getting Evicted Wednesday?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Jasmine, hopefully. She comes across as a real bitch.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Rhi Marie to stay on Wednesday.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think Jasmine has health issues. Her mood swings are ott and her body looks so unhealthy. I think she will go and probably the best thing for her (and the glamour models in there as shes making their lives hell).


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think that the great British public will vote for Jasmine to stay. They know she'll be good entertainment value, more rows and bitchiness. Isn't that the whole point of CBB? Push them as far as possible, till they snap. Don't we really watch it for the tears and tantrums from all the so called celebs in there. I think Jasmine will cause many more of those, before she gets voted off near the end.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Boy Jasmine is a piece of work!! I would love to be in that house with her though and knock her down a peg or two!! - the others seem petrified of her !! 

For entertainment value I think she should say but I dislike her as a person - she is vile - she is certainly not thinking about her son and being a good role model as a mother by being such a nasty person - she obviously has a lot of issues! lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you know what, I actually want jazmine to stay! Obviously she is going to make the programme more entertaining but there's is something about her that I like and I have no idea what it is. Normally I'd be the first person to want all of the bitches out, because normally they are two faced but she seems to be pretty straightforward with what she has to say! I think she does have health problems too, I don't know what though, but I think that one of them must be anorexia, being able to see the shape of the bones in her arms and legs creeps me out a bit and I don't think I have seen her eat a thing in the house.

I definately think that she has trust issues though as well, and even though she is a bitch, she seems pretty vulnerable! I think she should stay and just be friends with the older people in the house, I think she could learn to trust them.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> Do you know what, I actually want jazmine to stay! Obviously she is going to make the programme more entertaining but there's is something about her that I like and I have no idea what it is. Normally I'd be the first person to want all of the bitches out, because normally they are two faced but she seems to be pretty straightforward with what she has to say! I think she does have health problems too, I don't know what though, but I think that one of them must be anorexia, being able to see the shape of the bones in her arms and legs creeps me out a bit and I don't think I have seen her eat a thing in the house.
> 
> I definately think that she has trust issues though as well, and even though she is a bitch, she seems pretty vulnerable! I think she should stay and just be friends with the older people in the house, I think she could learn to trust them.


I can see what you are saying to an extent - I certainly do think she has some things in her past that have affected her in a bad way - but dont we all have things that have happened ? is that then an excuse to behave the way she has?? see I dont see her as a straightforward talker who is just telling it like it is - she is just being a nasty bully IMO ...she feels threatened by these other pretty girls in the house and is determined to upset them simple as.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> I can see what you are saying to an extent - I certainly do think she has some things in her past that have affected her in a bad way - but dont we all have things that have happened ? is that then an excuse to behave the way she has?? see I dont see her as a straightforward talker who is just telling it like it is - she is just being a nasty bully IMO ...she feels threatened by these other pretty girls in the house and is determined to upset them simple as.


I don't know tbh, the only thing I've heard her say that I didn't agree with was when she called Danica a hooker and whatever else she said! Everything else has been pretty truthful from what I've seen. People aren't used to people being so vocal, girls are bitchy and normally do it behind people's backs! If I had to pick between a person with the bitchiness of either jazmine or Caroline (the girl that left the last BB) I would pick jazmine over and over again. I hated caroline, she really was a nasty piece of work and she was a bully, every sentence that came out of her mouth was vile and she spoke about people behind their back constantly. If I was friends with someone like jazmine at least she would be honest enough to tell me to my face if she had a problem where as Caroline would just stab you in the back over and over again and then deny saying anything when confronted!

If I was in the BB house I think I would try to be jazmines friend (if she would let me) I really think that "friends" have let her down in the past or something because she doesn't trust anyone! She can't have got any friends surely, because I would never let a friend of mine get so poorly, I would do everything in my power to help make her stable and healthy again.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> I don't know tbh, the only thing I've heard her say that I didn't agree with was when she called Danica a hooker and whatever else she said! Everything else has been pretty truthful from what I've seen. People aren't used to people being so vocal, girls are bitchy and normally do it behind people's backs! If I had to pick between a person with the bitchiness of either jazmine or Caroline (the girl that left the last BB) I would pick jazmine over and over again. I hated caroline, she really was a nasty piece of work and she was a bully, every sentence that came out of her mouth was vile and she spoke about people behind their back constantly. If I was friends with someone like jazmine at least she would be honest enough to tell me to my face if she had a problem where as Caroline would just stab you in the back over and over again and then deny saying anything when confronted!
> 
> If I was in the BB house I think I would try to be jazmines friend (if she would let me) I really think that "friends" have let her down in the past or something because she doesn't trust anyone! She can't have got any friends surely, because I would never let a friend of mine get so poorly, I would do everything in my power to help make her stable and healthy again.


Yeah I dont think I would like to be her friend tbo  I think it would be very one sided and all about her ....for me there is being honest and being down right rude and she needs to learn when to curb her mouth and have a bit more tact and diploma - ...I have also seen her on other shows and she was always the one causing the drama and fall outs .... we will see - who knows this show may turn her around and make her look at herself and her life :thumbup:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah I dont think I would like to be her friend tbo  I think it would be very one sided and all about her ....for me there is being honest and being down right rude and she needs to learn when to curb her mouth and have a bit more tact and diploma - ...I have also seen her on other shows and she was always the one causing the drama and fall outs .... we will see - who knows this show may turn her around and make her look at herself and her life :thumbup:


Oooh I haven't seen any other shows with her on! I would love to see them. It wouldn't surprise me if she got kicked out anyway this week but I would prefer it if Rhian went because she is pretty boring. :lol: it would be interesting to see jazmines reaction to the footage of herself shown in her interview with Bryan when she does get kicked out! :thumbup:


----------



## BaileysMum (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope I'm not too late to join in here. 

I want Jasmin to stay too. She seems to be the only who who creates any drama and even though if I were in there with her I'd be pushing her out the door, from a viewing point of view I don't really want to watch everyone being so nice to each other all the time.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BaileysMum said:


> Hope I'm not too late to join in here.
> 
> I want Jasmin to stay too. She seems to be the only who who creates any drama and even though if I were in there with her I'd be pushing her out the door, from a viewing point of view I don't really want to watch everyone being so nice to each other all the time.


Yes it will certainly be boring if she goes .....I think she has a lot more drama left in her yet!:scared:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I like people that speak their mind like Jasmine but those who cant express their thoughts 
without tears tantrums and drama get right up my nose. Especially the flouncing off like a stroppy teenager once shes said her bit. Having said that I think she does have issues and shouldnt be on such an intense show.

Julie G is doing my head in with all the. ...Im your Mum in here.....poo. Omg talk about fake!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I really really dislike Jasmine and hope she goes this week not because I particularly want Rhian to stay in but because jasmine need to know that she is not the bees knees and that her behaviour is unacceptable.

I remember her being nasty on 'Make me a Supermodel' and calling Rachel Hunter Rachel Munter and then when she got invited back to do some presenting on a later series she was rude about Rachel Hunter again, surely if you want and need to keep a job you don't bite the hand that feeds you, she was also on that holiday rep programme where she was incredibly bitchy and vain and got kicked off again for being rude and refusing to wear the uniform she didn't like the plain court shorts provided  but she came across as a really nasty person on both of those shows.

Her apology to Danika was totally insincere and she only did it to try and save face and as for her strop in the bed last night with Rhian it's like WTF ut:

Whilst I think Julie Goodyear is funny and quick witted, I wouldn't trust her as far as I could throw her, I think all is well at the mo with her because she is queen bee but if anyone tries to threaten that I think you would see a very different side to her and I think what Coleen said about her in the diary room was probably very right and I think the masks are beginning to drop now and you we are starting to see the real 'them'


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Seems like now you just need to sleep with someone famous to get in!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm surprised Jasmine Lennard managed to even have a baby given that she's the size of a stick insect...someone feed her a good meal or two...her bones are sticking out everywhere and there's more meat on chickens legs..if she thinks she's model material then god help all the young girls looking up to her. ..I hope she goes this week..she's a nasty piece of work


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

One person who is surprising me is Samantha 'im sooo gorgeous' Brick 
She is coming across as a really genuine down to earth woman , someone very likable


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mese said:


> One person who is surprising me is Samantha 'im sooo gorgeous' Brick
> She is coming across as a really genuine down to earth woman , someone very likable


I think that maybe a big ploy though as she has worked in TV as a producer, she is very media savvy and she knows exactly what she is doing and what people expect of her, I think if she stays in for a while then the cracks may begin show.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh they will all crack sooner or later and show their true colours , no-one can go three weeks under close scrutiny like that and not


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jasmine Lennard "I've been in some very dark places" ...sure you have love, now crawl back under that stone of yours and stay there cause that's the only dark place you deserve to be. 
She's just a low life bully 
The thing is, when Jodie Marsh was on CBB and complained of being bullied by Pete Burns and Michael Barrymore, people thought she was making too much of it but when Jasmine Lennard does it, it's seen as amusing and people want to keep her in to cause more trouble ....how can anyone find bullying amusing.
Rhian is a stunning looking woman and that's what Jasmine feels threatened by...calling Danika a prostitute was out of order but as they say, it takes one to know one Jasmine.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure those that want to know more about Jasmine will be able to read her biography soon after she's left the BB house. There's probably only the last chapter to be done on leaving.  Well I'll be suprised if there's not one out soon anyway. I've not watched all of CBB, but she does go on about her story and her childs story. It's almost as if she's saying wait for the book and read all about it :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> I'm sure those that want to know more about Jasmine will be able to read her biography soon after she's left the BB house. There's probably only the last chapter to be done on leaving.  Well I'll be suprised if there's not one out soon anyway. I've not watched all of CBB, but she does go on about her story and her childs story. It's almost as if she's saying wait for the book and read all about it :lol:


Yep she just stinks of desperation!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I'm sure those that want to know more about Jasmine will be able to read her biography soon after she's left the BB house. There's probably only the last chapter to be done on leaving.  Well I'll be suprised if there's not one out soon anyway. I've not watched all of CBB, but she does go on about her story and her childs story. It's almost as if she's saying wait for the book and read all about it :lol:


What is the child's story is it to do with his Dad, as on Wiki it said


> On 29th March 2012 Binzer was admitted to hospital after losing consciousness and was in an unresponsive state.[15]Binzer awakened from the coma and is now responsive but remains hospitalized.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny i didnt think they would be cracking up quite so soon in the house,wonder if they will have the brains to be embarrassed by their behaviour when they watch it back


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Jasmine is an absolute nutcase .

I secretly want her kept in the House - u gotta admit she is great entertainment ! The house would be very dull without her


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Jasmine is disguistingly skinny :blink: Looks anorexic

Hope girls watching this show don't think it's nice to look like that - because *IT'S NOT*


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it just me that's sad? I really really really want that giraffe onesie that Rhian keeps wearing! I googled giraffe onesies and it looks like its a Kigu one and it's like £40. They also do other animals!  I just keep thinking how snug it would be during winter sitting by the Christmas tree with a hot chocolate, snow falling outside. :thumbup: I know, I'm really sad :frown: I love onesies. :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Martin looked as if he was having sooooo much fun smashing up that room


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*How can you watch that rubbish?

I'd rather..........*










.

.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

poohdog said:


> *How can you watch that rubbish?
> 
> I'd rather..........*
> 
> ...


love it :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Because it's fun watching Jasmine making an idiot out of herself LOL


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Loving this truth round! Getting harsh, Julian saying Coleen was overweight reallt upset her! Coleen wants Julie to be more honest!!
Interesting!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm secretly hoping Jasmine is kept in - U gotta admit she's good entertainment lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That trolly dash was hilarious. No butter, no tea bags, only 2 sticky puddings between them, they didn't have a clue!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> That trolly dash was hilarious.


Cannot believe all that food only cam to like £400 
They wasted £ 300


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes happy with that result. Rhi Marie is saved.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe they shop at Fortnums, assuming they shop at all. Not used to normal prices. I know they were trying hard not to go over, but £300 under.Bet they're popular with the others


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Harsh Jasmine harsh, calling the other Girls skanky.

Er soory but Jasmime is the skanky one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Supprised at the result. I was sure they'd keep Jasmine in, for the entertainment value. 

I wonder how much of a game Julies playing. She still thinks she's Bet Lynch


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Doing noms at the moment, wonder who will be up on Friday.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Why can't Julie be honest and say that Prince wosisname is just too posh for her, instead of going round the houses.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to know Cheryl's reasons, that were deemed unsuitable for public airing.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm I noticed the little birdies too. I found it strange, unless of course it was all bad language.

Hope we get to find out, I'm really curious about that.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think things are going to hot up with Colleen and Julie ....its brewing !!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> I want to know Cheryl's reasons, that were deemed unsuitable for public airing.


I think she may have been discussing that Samatha wants to have children and has been having IVF and will continue to try when she leaves BB and then I think she started to say that she wanted something from BB as she went straight back in the diary room after she had nominated.

I think Julie is playing a huge game of look of me being nicey nice and everybody loves me, you can tell she's a back stabbing bitch and that she is acting at the moment, but I think there maybe a huge blow up between her Coleen.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

good show last night!
loved the live feed and bit on the side
was happy with the result very glad Jasmine went!

5 house mates up for eviction are - Julian,Lorenzo,The Situation,Cheryl & Coleen!
cant believe the other eviction is tomorrow night already lol!

not to sure who i wanna go, i would like Julian and Cheryl to stay though


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

coral. said:


> good show last night!
> loved the live feed and bit on the side
> was happy with the result very glad Jasmine went!
> 
> ...


I think it will be between Lorenzo and The Situation, Lorenzo is dull dull dull and The Situation is an idiot he is even worse than he is on Jersey Shore (which I secretly love) but he hasn't got his boys to bounce off and back him up.

I think Coleen and Cheryl should stay purely because I think they are the only ones who could take on Julie and Julian should stay because he is just so quick witted and acerbic he is pure bitchy genius


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The Occasional table has to go, he serves no purpose. I think Prince wosisname will start relaxing a bit as time goes on. He's out of his depth with all the commoners.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I fell asleep during the show last night, woke up to see miss perfect walking down the steps...was hoping she would fall flat on her face..might have knocked some of that nastiness out of her. 
What on earth did Simon see in her?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, can you help me out here. They keep refering to Danika rinsing guys. Can some one please explain what this means. I don't think they're talking about her waving them under the taps, that's the only rinsing I know.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I think it will be between Lorenzo and The Situation, Lorenzo is dull dull dull and The Situation is an idiot he is even worse than he is on Jersey Shore (which I secretly love) but he hasn't got his boys to bounce off and back him up.
> 
> I think Coleen and Cheryl should stay purely because I think they are the only ones who could take on Julie and Julian should stay because he is just so quick witted and acerbic he is pure bitchy genius


yeah totally agree i think it will be between them 2 they kinda seem like the odd ones in there, but they seem nice enough!

ive never actually watched that, is he surpose to be a big star?

hahahaha yeah Julians great cant believe he got the most noms!



jetsmum said:


> The Occasional table has to go, he serves no purpose. I think Prince wosisname will start relaxing a bit as time goes on. He's out of his depth with all the commoners.


yeah i also think that he seems nice enough guy but at the moment bit out of place!



harley bear said:


> I fell asleep during the show last night, woke up to see miss perfect walking down the steps...was hoping she would fall flat on her face..might have knocked some of that nastiness out of her.
> What on earth did Simon see in her?


Hahahaha yeah me too!
godknows what simon saw in her she could with putting weight on cant believe how thin he is and still has S C tattoo lol!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Ok, can you help me out here. They keep refering to Danika rinsing guys. Can some one please explain what this means. I don't think they're talking about her waving them under the taps, that's the only rinsing I know.


there on about mostly her job
she was on a programme i cant remember what it was called maybe money,lies and rinsing guys - i think not sure!

her job is a escort she goes on the net to guys and women and they buy her stuff! -
shes also is a underwear model
in my eyes its not a talent!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

coral. said:


> there on about mostly her job
> she was on a programme i cant remember what it was called maybe money,lies and rinsing guys - i think not sure!
> 
> her job is a escort she goes on the net to guys and women and they buy her stuff! -
> ...


Not what I'd call a talent either. maybe she's slept with someone famous aswell, that's a short cut to being a celeb nowadays.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Ok, can you help me out here. They keep refering to Danika rinsing guys. Can some one please explain what this means. I don't think they're talking about her waving them under the taps, that's the only rinsing I know.


It was from this programme which is no longer available but it shows a clip, she basically charges guys and gals money or gifts to talk to her on the phone or over the internet, she was fairly tame compared to the other two on the show who were putting themselves in serious danger by actually meeting the guys and leading them on and getting them to buy them expensive stuff before blowing them off and leaving the chaps high and dry (they were just professional Pr*ck teases that conned designers handbags off desperate men) but Danika just seemed to get gifts from her Amazon gift list for 'talking' to punters, I think she has quite a following though as she does some presenting on the rude pay per view channels.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

coral. said:


> there on about mostly her job
> she was on a programme i cant remember what it was called maybe money,lies and rinsing guys - i think not sure!
> 
> her job is a escort she goes on the net to guys and women and they buy her stuff! -
> ...


Sorry but Danica is not an escort, nor has she ever been an escort. Out of all the girls featured in that programme, she is the only one that never meets people in person.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd never heard of that before. You mean they just talk to guys and get a new car or something. Flippin eck, some men must have more money than sense. I'd be damn lucky to get a cadburys creme egg


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Sorry but Danica is not an escort, nor has she ever been an escort. Out of all the girls featured in that programme, she is the only one that never meets people in person.


She did seem to be the only sensible one that didn't meet up the gift givers in the programme and does seem to have been unfairly labelled as an 'Escourt' I still don't think what she does is great but she seemed really quite fragile and sad in that programme.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Danica charges people money to speak to them on the internet! She gets gifts by creating a wish list which her followers can see, they then buy her whatever is on it and it's all expensive stuff.

Tbh I don't agree with it at all! We all want things we can't afford but we don't all start flirting with men so that we can get what we want. I want something, I work for it, simples, it's called living within your means.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Danica charges people money to speak to them on the internet! She gets gifts by creating a wish list which her followers can see, they then buy her whatever is on it and it's all expensive stuff.
> 
> Tbh I don't agree with it at all! We all want things we can't afford but we don't all start flirting with men so that we can get what we want. I want something, I work for it, simples, it's called living within your means.


It's not all expensive stuff.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If Danuka wants to earn a living as basically hustling men with more money than sense then good on her but shes hardly likely to generate respect for doing it. I think she flirts like mad with all the men....why wouldnt she....its her profession but its hardly going to get her winning any popularity contests. I should imagine that all the women in the outside world lock up their OHs when shes around


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> If Danuka wants to earn a living as basically hustling men with more money than sense then good on her but shes hardly likely to generate respect for doing it. I think she flirts like mad with all the men....why wouldnt she....its her profession but its hardly going to get her winning any popularity contests. I should imagine that all the women in the outside world lock up their OHs when shes around


Except it's not her job. It is an extremely small part of her life.

Amazon wishlists are a common thing used by many male and females who are in the public eye. Just go look at the many well known names who have links to their wishlists. You buy them something - you get a signed photo or etc.

Danica has been modelling for many years and has worked for some big names during her time. And this is her profession, not what some programme she was tricked into appearing in showed it to be.

Now anyone here is entitled to their opinion on if she is a "celebrity". But I am not going to stand by and let people make out someone I know is an escort, or who makes a career out of getting gifts etc.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Attack Mode,I understand why you're upset about what people are saying about Danica. You know her as a person in her own right. We only know what we see on the screen, and that's all we can comment on. She must have known that the public part of her life would attract controversy, and that she would have to deal with that.

Going into CBB must be like living in a goldfish bowl for the people in there, every word, every look,every move thats transmitted being lapped up by the public. 24 Hours worth of film condensed into an hour or two. We have no idea what was left out, and can only comment on what they choose to show us.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Attack Mode,I understand why you're upset about what people are saying about Danica. You know her as a person in her own right. We only know what we see on the screen, and that's all we can comment on. She must have known that the public part of her life would attract controversy, and that she would have to deal with that.
> 
> Going into CBB must be like living in a goldfish bowl for the people in there, every word, every look,every move thats transmitted being lapped up by the public. 24 Hours worth of film condensed into an hour or two. We have no idea what was left out, and can only comment on what they choose to show us.


Very true.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

What I don't understand is if these people make good money, surely they can afford to by their own stuff?  I can't bare the thought of creating a "wish list" or asking anyone for anything unless I was extremely desperate. I think in the programme she was on (and I think it was her that did it) someone put a recipt online so that someone would pay it and it was something silly like a supermarket recipt! Seriously, millions of people all over the world pay for their OWN shopping everyday.

I don't know, I just don't understand it! I work for what I want and I save money every week so that if I need or want something, then their is money their to pay for it.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

chichi said:


> . I should imagine that all the women in the outside world lock up their OHs when shes around


I don't understand this comment because surely if you trust and respect your other half then you have nothing to worry about if a female flirts with him


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> What I don't understand is if these people make good money, surely they can afford to by their own stuff?  I can't bare the thought of creating a "wish list" or asking anyone for anything unless I was extremely desperate. I think in the programme she was on (and I think it was her that did it) someone put a recipt online so that someone would pay it and it was something silly like a supermarket recipt! Seriously, millions of people all over the world pay for their OWN shopping everyday.
> 
> I don't know, I just don't understand it! I work for what I want and I save money every week so that if I need or want something, then their is money their to pay for it.


Bit like the wedding list? Equally, I think that's downright cheeky. My cousin's included a black leather three piece suite. Dream on, love! I didn't expect or need gifts and as so many people live together already, it's a waste, IMO.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> What I don't understand is if these people make good money, surely they can afford to by their own stuff?  I can't bare the thought of creating a "wish list" or asking anyone for anything unless I was extremely desperate. I think in the programme she was on (and I think it was her that did it) someone put a recipt online so that someone would pay it and it was something silly like a supermarket recipt! Seriously, millions of people all over the world pay for their OWN shopping everyday.
> 
> I don't know, I just don't understand it! I work for what I want and I save money every week so that if I need or want something, then their is money their to pay for it.


It's the modern way of sending people you like (models, film stars, singers, etc) a gift.

Where as years ago you used to send them teddies, books, or any other gift to them via their official fan club/record company or so on. (Indeed this method is still used today, along side the wishlists.) You can now find out what they would like, and it also limits you as the "famous person" getting gifts that are the same. I.e. ask Robert Pattinson about toothpicks. 

There seems to be a misguided belief that all gifts on these wishlists are expensive, they are not. Using Danica's as an example, there are many things that are under a fiver. Though there are also things that go up to over £2000. :tongue_smilie:

Like already said, they are not that different than wedding lists. And what's wrong with asking for stuff you have no chance of getting?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Bit like the wedding list? Equally, I think that's downright cheeky. My cousin's included a black leather three piece suite. Dream on, love! I didn't expect or need gifts and as so many people live together already, it's a waste, IMO.


Haha! I can't believe someone would put a settee on their wedding list.  I'm ok, I haven't been to a wedding since I was about 12, I don't know anyone that's had a wedding since and no one I know is planning a wedding! I cringe at the thought of having to ask anyone for anything, even my parents. I haven't asked anyone for a thing since I started working at 14, obviously my mum still paid for my food and stuff at that age, but if I wanted anything I saved and paid for it because I didn't want my mum to be buying me stuff when I have younger siblings, that she also needs to pay for.

I've looked at that Danica's wish list  one of the things she wanted was a £30000 car, and she got it! Also a pendant that's like £167000. Could be worse, your cousin could have put those on her wedding list. :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> It's the modern way of sending people you like (models, film stars, singers, etc) a gift.
> 
> Where as years ago you used to send them teddies, books, or any other gift to them via their official fan club/record company or so on. (Indeed this method is still used today, along side the wishlists.) You can now find out what they would like, and it also limits you as the "famous person" getting gifts that are the same. I.e. ask Robert Pattinson about toothpicks.
> 
> ...


If I can't afford it I don't buy it! I'll wait until I win the lotto. :lol:

Thing is, there's a bit of difference between someone sending a celeb a teddy and the celeb asking for an IPad. :crazy: Thing is, some crazy fans will do anything to get noticed by their favourite celeb, what if they are silly enough to get themselves into debt just to buy the celeb something off their wish list! I would feel so guilty if I found out someone got themselves into debt for me. Things that cost like £5, why can't she just buy them herself? That's just being tight. :lol:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Haha! I can't believe someone would put a settee on their wedding list.  I'm ok, I haven't been to a wedding since I was about 12, I don't know anyone that's had a wedding since and no one I know is planning a wedding! I cringe at the thought of having to ask anyone for anything, even my parents. I haven't asked anyone for a thing since I started working at 14, obviously my mum still paid for my food and stuff at that age, but if I wanted anything I saved and paid for it because I didn't want my mum to be buying me stuff when I have younger siblings, that she also needs to pay for.
> 
> I've looked at that Danica's wish list  one of the things she wanted was a £30000 car, and she got it! Also a pendant that's like £167000. Could be worse, your cousin could have put those on her wedding list. :lol:


It's dangerous to assume they were bought by someone else. 

My wishlist is public, but most of the stuff I have bought myself. Not all purchased items are bought as gifts.

BTW the items that I didn't pay for were from family. Before any thoughts get into your heads about my profession. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> It's dangerous to assume they were bought by someone else.
> 
> My wishlist is public, but most of the stuff I have bought myself. Not all purchased items are bought as gifts.
> 
> BTW the items that I didn't pay for were from family. Before any thoughts get into your heads about my profession. :tongue_smilie:


I could be wrong, but on that programme she was on I thought shd said she got the car as a gift? If so, I wouldn't have thought that she would have purchased a £167000 pendant herself?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I could be wrong, but on that programme she was on I thought shd said she got the car as a gift? If so, I wouldn't have thought that she would have purchased a £167000 pendant herself?


Didn't watch it. Wish I had because I also know another girl that was on it.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Didn't watch it. Wish I had because I also know another girl that was on it.


Wasn't the blonde that was silly enough to go to the US to see one of the men that buys her stuff was it?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wasn't the blonde that was silly enough to go to the US to see one of the men that buys her stuff was it?


Yes that's her. I know of her through her working name.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Wasn't the blonde that was silly enough to go to the US to see one of the men that buys her stuff was it?


She was seriously putting herself in danger and seemed much more calculated than Danica as she seemed to be offering 'herself' for gifts.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

In an attempt to bring it back onto topic. Who do you think will go tonight? (Not who do you want to go).

I would guess at Prince Tony of Hollyoaks.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I want Colleen to go!!! - 

I know many people think she is fab but I just dont like her- never have - I couldnt abide her on Loose Women! -

I also think she is being quite unfair to Julie - she is taking what others have told her about julie on the outside as gospel - even if Julie is pretending to be a bit too nice its not a crime is it?? I personally think Julie is so hillarious and I could watch her and Julian for hours hahaha! :thumbup:

As for Danika - well I think she is a very pretty young lady and personally I dont think the rinsing guys show did her any favours because it portrayed her in a dodgy light - I cannot say I agree with what she does but I dont think she is a bad person ......if men are fool enough to part with their money then on their heads be it - its not something that morally sits right with me but each to their own 

As for Jasmine calling her and Rhian skanks well talk about pot calling kettle !- this from a woman who had an affair with Simon Cowell whilst he was in a relationship  one of the richest men in the world who could do wonders for her career and probably bought a ton of stuff for her  she has no right to call anyone but herself a skank IMO lol 

Anyway off my soap box now lol 

COLLEEN TO GO!!!:thumbup:


ps I actually think it will be one of the americans - the prince or the situ


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I don't understand this comment because surely if you trust and respect your other half then you have nothing to worry about if a female flirts with him


It was supposed to be tongue in cheek Ive been married for longer than that girls been alive.

Attack Mode.... A young lady who puts herself out there for men to buy gifts for talking to them is bound to be judged. If she were my Daughter Id tell her to sort herself out and get some pride. Its no different to begging in my eyes. You keep pushing about how you know these *cough* celebs. Are we supposed to be impressed. If you knew Martin Kemp personally I might be slightly impressed


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The Occasional Table to go for me

Shame Julies not up. Gut wrenchingly fake......and chews like a cow....vileness.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the Prince might go! Under normal circumstances I'd say that the occasional table would go, but I think people will keep him in to see whether anything develops between him and Danica.

I don't really care who goes though tbh.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> It was supposed to be tongue in cheek Ive been married for longer than that girls been alive.
> 
> Attack Mode.... A young lady who puts herself out there for men to buy gifts for talking to them is bound to be judged. If she were my Daughter Id tell her to sort herself out and get some pride. Its no different to begging in my eyes. You keep pushing about how you know these *cough* celebs. Are we supposed to be impressed. If you knew Martin Kemp personally I might be slightly impressed


No. You are not meant to be impressed, nor is that my aim. Hence why on one post on this forum I mock myself with dropping names. 

However if you wish to be impressed, I will happily tell you any celebs I have in my phone.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I think the Prince might go! Under normal circumstances I'd say that the occasional table would go, but I think people will keep him in to see whether anything develops between him and Danica.
> 
> I don't really care who goes though tbh.


She may well find the occasional table attractive if she knows hes loaded. After all he doesnt have much else to offer a woman......unless a 6 pack is on your wish list.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> No. You are not meant to be impressed, nor is that my aim. Hence why on one post on this forum I mock myself with dropping names.
> 
> However if you wish to be impressed, I will happily tell you any celebs I have in my phone.


Im not sure I could take the excitement tbh

Oh I havent seen your name dropping confession


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

chichi said:


> She may well find the occasional table attractive if she knows hes loaded. After all he doesnt have much else to offer a woman......unless a 6 pack is on your wish list.


Yeah she already asked if she could go to the MTV awards with him  I'm sure her BF will love that!

His 6 pack looks weird  what did Julian call it? A bag of spanners? :lol:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> Im not sure I could take the excitement tbh
> 
> Oh I havent seen your name dropping confession


There is a thread on here about "famous people you know".

So a whole load of us drop names. 

Edited - If I remember right someone mentions knowing Martin Kemp.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> No. You are not meant to be impressed, nor is that my aim. Hence why on one post on this forum I mock myself with dropping names.
> 
> *However if you wish to be impressed, I will happily tell you any celebs I have in my phone*.


David Boreanaz doesn't happen to be in your phonebook does he? He is FIT I've had a crush on him for years. :lol: Shame he's married, I don't steal other people's men. Not that he'd want me anyway, his wife is stunning! Can't believe he cheated on her....some men are never happy.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> David Boreanaz doesn't happen to be in your phonebook does he? He is FIT I've had a crush on him for years. :lol: Shame he's married, I don't steal other people's men. Not that he'd want me anyway, his wife is stunning! Can't believe he cheated on her....some men are never happy.


No I don't have him. In fact had to google him, had no clue who he is. 

Anyway enough about me. Chichi will tell me off for my attempts at trying to impress you all. 

Back to CBB..............


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> No I don't have him. In fact had to google him, had no clue who he is.
> 
> Anyway enough about me. Chichi will tell me off for my attempts at trying to impress you all.
> 
> Back to CBB..............


Haha! I want to know, I'm nosy.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Haha! I want to know, I'm nosy.


Curiosity killed the cat you know


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think what Coleen has been told about Julie is probably very correct as I can imagine she is an absolute nasty evil cow, I don't like Coleen either but I think Coleen is being much more herself, Julie is playing to the house and I am sure she will crack soon and I would like it to be soon  

I do think that the Prince will go but I think Martin should be up as well as he is sadly incredibly dull :frown: I had a huge crush on him during his Spandua days with foofy white shirts and highlighted hair


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The occasional table should go tonight,too full of himself, it's boring already.
I think Julie has forgotten that she's not playing Bet Lynch any more and is still (over) acting like her. 

As for Julian, I wish he'd start being more like the Julian we all know. He is so witty, but we're hardly seeing any of it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> The occasional table should go tonight,too full of himself, it's boring already.
> I think Julie has forgotten that she's not playing Bet Lynch any more and is still (over) acting like her.
> 
> As for Julian, I wish he'd start being more like the Julian we all know. He is so witty, but we're hardly seeing any of it.


Yeah he needs to let go a bit !!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm watching more of this series than I've done of any other. It's the first one that really got me interested,even though I've never heard of most of them before.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Why is the voting frozen and not closed??????

Is there 2 evictions tonight?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Why is the voting frozen and not closed??????
> 
> Is there 2 evictions tonight?


Bit slow tonight. Should of remembered their usual tactic for when there is a few up for eviction.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a bit naughty of them! I'm glad Julian's safe though.:thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I think they're just trying to confuse us now and they're dragging it out a little


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't believe Cheryl's been evicted - I like her she makes me laugh


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Well that is a shock. I had her down for lasting a while, maybe even winning when she first went in.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, that was a suprise!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wasn't expecting that! I thought she might win the whole thing!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwww i liked Cheryl


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Wonder who the visiting celeb will be.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Jasmines Mum!!!!!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Wonder who the visiting celeb will be.


Now it's been revealed. What a s**t twist.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is she a celeb too then?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL Jasmine's mum :confused1::confused1::confused1:

Seriously i don't understand this 'twist'.
What the hell are the Producers thinking ?!???


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Her mum is an actress.

Marilyn Galsworthy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> Her mum is an actress.
> 
> Marilyn Galsworthy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


But WHY put her in ?? I mean she must b desperate to want be enter the house.

If she is like Jasmine i'll be turning CBB off


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

willa said:


> But WHY put her in ?? I mean she must b desperate to want be enter the house.
> 
> If she is like Jasmine i'll be turning CBB off


Least it is only a visit and not a full on stay.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So she's an actress, but not a well known one.

Might be interesting, especially if she has to keep quiet about who her daughter is. Even more interesting if Jasmine is feeding her info via an earpiece.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

*WOW* just seen a tweet from Jasmine about her Mum entering the House 

She seems really disrespectful of her Mum :scared: And Jasmine is coming across as really upherself and bitchy.

Although we all knew that anyway !


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

It's all just a fix, I don't bother with programs like that


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not on twitter, what does she say?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gutted that Cheryl went, just watched her on Bit on the Side and she is so funny and so down to earth, everyone loved her & cheered her. I think people thought she was safe & that's why they didn't vote to keep her in.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Gutted that Cheryl went, just watched her on Bit on the Side and she is so funny and so down to earth, everyone loved her & cheered her. I think people thought she was safe & that's why they didn't vote to keep her in.


Totally agree with you on that one. The great British public don't really like nice, when they could be having rows, tantrums and back stabbing instead.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

willa said:


> *WOW* just seen a tweet from Jasmine about her Mum entering the House
> 
> She seems really disrespectful of her Mum :scared: And Jasmine is coming across as really upherself and bitchy.
> 
> Although we all knew that anyway !


had a quick look on Jasmines twitter. I couldn't see anything disrespectful of her mum entering the house.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry that Cheryl went...she was fun and entertaining. Hate that when good and decent folk go and boring or annoying people stay in. I hope the Occasional Table (annoying) and Princey (boring as heck but a gent I suppose) go next.

I never saw anything about Jasmines Mother going in. Must have missed that bit (must admit I do Sky+ it and fast forward alot because Brian D makes me so angry with his ridiculous banter - cannot stand him)


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

chichi said:


> Sorry that Cheryl went...she was fun and entertaining. Hate that when good and decent folk go and boring or annoying people stay in. I hope the Occasional Table (annoying) and Princey (boring as heck but a gent I suppose) go next.
> 
> I never saw anything about Jasmines Mother going in. Must have missed that bit (must admit *I do Sky+ it and fast forward alot because Brian D makes me so angry with his ridiculous banter - cannot stand him*)


I recorded it last night on virgin tivo and FF all of Brian's chat, he gets on my nerves as well! His jokes are as bad as Bruce Forsyth's.

I didn't see the bit about Jasmine's mother either? Maybe it was on BB Bit on the Side?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

chichi said:


> Sorry that Cheryl went...she was fun and entertaining. Hate that when good and decent folk go and boring or annoying people stay in. I hope the Occasional Table (annoying) and Princey (boring as heck but a gent I suppose) go next.
> 
> I never saw anything about Jasmines Mother going in. Must have missed that bit (must admit I do Sky+ it and fast forward alot because Brian D makes me so angry with his ridiculous banter - cannot stand him)





CavalierOwner said:


> I recorded it last night on virgin tivo and FF all of Brian's chat, he gets on my nerves as well! His jokes are as bad as Bruce Forsyth's.
> 
> I didn't see the bit about Jasmine's mother either? Maybe it was on BB Bit on the Side?


Brian mentioned that this weekend there will be a visiting celeb going in "to stir things up". It was then revealed who is going in on BOTS.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> *Brian mentioned* that this weekend there will be a visiting celeb going in "to stir things up". It was then revealed who is going in on BOTS.


Thats probably why I missed it then! :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

wish the prince would go he's so boring, julie is getting on me nerves ,didnt like coleen but i now prefer her to julie and i'm glad that julian was saved


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Question, if Coleen is so scared of falling down the stairs in her high heels, why doesn't she wear flats ?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

From the clips of the Jasmine and her mum task on BOTS. Iit looked even more s**t than it sounded.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> From the clips of the Jasmine and her mum task on BOTS. Iit looked even more s**t than it sounded.


I think I must have blinked and missed it.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm pretty disappointed with CBB this year! Thought it was going to be good but it's turned into the Rhian/Danica show. I just can't understand why they can't get it into their heads that it's totally unacceptable to lay in bed/flirt with other men when you have a BF. Even if your "friends" it's just not right! If their BF's went into BB and started getting cosy with girls I'm sure they would hit the roof. :mad2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is the first one I've actually made a point of watching, it's been interesting right from the start. The mix of housemates was bound to cause ructions from the get go.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with CBB this year! Thought it was going to be good but it's turned into the Rhian/Danica show. I just can't understand why they can't get it into their heads that it's totally unacceptable to lay in bed/flirt with other men when you have a BF. Even if your "friends" it's just not right! If their BF's went into BB and started getting cosy with girls I'm sure they would hit the roof. :mad2:


Morals !! some people are just totally lacking in that department


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

skip said:


> Morals !! some people are just totally lacking in that department


It baffles me!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

D and R are behaving like silly little girls. I also think the Occasional Table and Ashley are acting like absolute idiots. Allowing themselves to be played by those pair of tarts. I hope the girls BFs dump their skinny a*ses when they come out of the BB house. If they were my Sons I would be really peed off.

Really liking Julien. He looked slightly vulnerable on eviction night which I think showed a different side to him.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Meeeeeeeooooowwwww


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Duplicate post......ooooops


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Danica is coming across as a total tart as far as im concerned ... she is playing that Mike guy and deliberately confusing him to keep him interested (cos of course all women play with their male friends nipples) and now she has found out that Lorenzo has a bit of cash and a real palace she's suddenly all over him when she wasnt before and is trying to say its because of Mike being jealous 
I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt about her rinsing men even though I find that kind of thing sordid and only a small step away from prostitution , but her whole flirting with anything in trousers is now just sickening 
Where are her morals ? if I was her Mum id be deeply ashamed of her 

Saying that though the men in there are acting like complete idiots by falling for it .. unless its just a ploy by them to look interesting and stay in the house 

Rhian I think simply made a mistake in judging how mature Ashley is , at least she isnt playing him and simply wants to get along with him with no drama

I looooove Julian , I remember watching him with Fanny the Wonder dog years ago and loved how much he loved her , remember that thing he used to say to her to make her sit 'take the weight off your slingbacks' lol
Id love him to win


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Her mum died when she was 14 

I'm no fan of the whole hair extensions/fake boobs brigade, but the lads like the situation and Ashley are just as much to blame, it takes 2 to tango, why do the girls always come off worse and the boys are pitied?! They are all immature and shallow, I prefer Julian, colleen, Samantha, Martin kemp etc x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have also been trying to give Danica the benefit of doubt but she really isn't helping herself, there is harmless friendly flirting and then there is leading someone on or being a pr*ck tease, she is now being the latter and is playing the boys off against each other and it is doing her no favours at all to then do the doe eyed innocent act as she knows exactly what she is doing 

Rhian on the other hand has tried to be honest with Ashley but he seems to have the mindset of childish 9 year old, she told him she has a boyfriend but he seems to almost ignored that and now is playing the hurt kicked puppy when hi is just a stroppy little boy throwing his toys out of his pram.

I think Rhian and Danica will be up for eviction next and I think Danica will go.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol I'm obviously just a cynical old hag but I think they are all just as bad as each other, immature and silly. Danica and Rhian have nothing to offer apart from their bodies, mike and Ashley are following them round like rabid dogs, get a grip! Julian clary is worth ten of them...calling mike the occasional table, comedy gold!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Endymion said:


> Her mum died when she was 14
> 
> I'm no fan of the whole hair extensions/fake boobs brigade, but the lads like the situation and Ashley are just as much to blame, it takes 2 to tango, why do the girls always come off worse and the boys are pitied?! They are all immature and shallow, I prefer Julian, colleen, Samantha, Martin kemp etc x


I know her Mum died when she was 14 ... but thats no excuse for acting the way she is , and the men arent being pitied , not by me anyway , I think they are acting like idiots

These people have been in there just over a week and are acting like its the end of the world as far as sex is concerned , you'd think they hadnt seen a male or female before , its just plain ridiculous
If I knew any of the so called celebs that are acting like children right now infront of the whole country id be cringing with embarrassment and denying I knew them at all


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Endymion said:


> Her mum died when she was 14
> 
> I'm no fan of the whole hair extensions/fake boobs brigade, but the lads like the situation and Ashley are just as much to blame, it takes 2 to tango, why do the girls always come off worse and the boys are pitied?! They are all immature and shallow, I prefer Julian, colleen, Samantha, Martin kemp etc x


Seeing as neither Danica or Rhian totally fit the hair extensions/fake boobs brigade. Not sure who you are on about, that's in the house. 

Rhian is natural up top. Though did pad out her bum for launch night.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought I heard Rhian say they werent natural when someone asked her ?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Mese said:


> I thought I heard Rhian say they werent natural when someone asked her ?


They are natural. Proof of this is you have to have natural breasts to appear on page 3 of the Sun and it was also part of the first task they were given. The one were they were matched up with statements by Julian and Mike.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Rhian is natural up top....Danica isnt. 

Last night my teenager was looking up Danica on youtube and saying what a good idea it was to get guys buying you what you wanted just for a flirty conversation. Wonder how many other teens are now thinking Ds "career" is a cool way to earn money

Honestly....I think Danica is a disgrace. I dont think a little tramp like her...flirting like a tart with anything in trousers... is good for teens to be observing. I told my Daughter (who is also a very beautiful young woman) that if she thought of following Ds route in life that she would be a disgrace to the family and that no man would ever really respect her.

Rhian I think is not such a tease and I honestly dont think that she is being deliberately flirty with Ashley. Ashley needs a reality check in any case. Hes a boy. Shes a woman. As if she would go there.....boyfriend or not


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I do think the boys are also in the wrong for wanting to "get with" women who have boyfriends BUT at the end of the day the girls (mostly Danica) are worse because they are the ones who are actually in a relationship, the men are single. 

I do think that Rhian was a bit naive in the beginning when it came to laying in bed with Ashley and stuff! Danica on the other hand knows exactly what she is doing and she's weighing up her best "options" in the house, at first she was getting cosy with The Occasional Table (probably because she thought that he had the most cash) but then following her conversation with Prince in the garden a few nights ago, when she found out that his future wife would be a Princess and that his family owns property including palaces, she hasn't left him alone. 

I think Ashley is a complete numpty! Throwing tantrums like a toddler because Rhian won't go out with him. The occasional table finally looked like he was seeing sense though when he spoke to BB about Danica in the diary room! I don't think any of them are used to getting turned down tbh.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if Jasmine's Mum will be in the highlights show tonight ?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

willa said:


> Does anyone know if Jasmine's Mum will be in the highlights show tonight ?


Yes she will.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> Yes she will.


Excellent, will be worth watching them


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Love how they are all saying Jasmine's mum looks like a man in drag. :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

TBH she does look a little odd ! Her eyes freak me out

This is the most pointless task ever - Bu Julie is just a legend, LOVE HER


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Well *WHAT A LET DOWN* that task was !

boooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrringggggggggggggggg


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

So Danica, Rhian, Samantha and Mike up for eviction.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Loved Julians attempt at boxcersise totally priceless :thumbup:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Bit unfair of Julie going around trying to influence voting. (Based on what's been shown so far. And also based on the start where it shows "what's coming up tonight".

If it pans out how it seems, that's a rule break. 

Though I think Rhian and Danica were at risk of being up anyway.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't believe how differant some of the ladies look without their make up, :scared: old and haggard or what 

Maybe I should start again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it just me or is julie doing anybody elses head in!?
She has always got to be mother hen when realy I think its a sneaky way of geting gossip she's got to know everything
Watch now I bet you all love julie and I'll get a torent of abuse lol
Julian should win because I love him and my love is special


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Valerie and Albert to win! :thumbup:

That story was hilarious. :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

lolhall said:


> Is it just me or is julie doing anybody elses head in!?
> She has always got to be mother hen when realy I think its a sneaky way of geting gossip she's got to know everything
> Watch now I bet you all love julie and I'll get a torent of abuse lol
> Julian should win because I love him and my love is special


Julies doing my head in too, I think she's 50 faced and I find it hard to believe she's being genuine at all, and yeah Julian to win I think he's great :thumbup:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

lolhall said:


> Is it just me or is julie doing anybody elses head in!?
> She has always got to be mother hen when realy I think its a sneaky way of geting gossip she's got to know everything
> Watch now I bet you all love julie and I'll get a torent of abuse lol
> Julian should win because I love him and my love is special


I agree. I didn't agree with her talks with the boys etc. And that constant chewing of gum. :mad2: :mad2:

Hate nights like this where there is now an hour between CBB and BOTS.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> I agree. I didn't agree with her talks with the boys etc. And that constant chewing of gum. :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> Hate nights like this where there is now an hour between CBB and BOTS.


I know I must be really thick but what's BOTS ?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww bless Julian , he was nearly crying at the thought of seeing his dogs ... now I want him to win more than ever


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol omg just worked it out I really am just that stupid


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> I agree. I didn't agree with her talks with the boys etc. And that constant chewing of gum. :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> Hate nights like this where there is now an hour between CBB and BOTS.


Yay you agree! My mum hates me for saying it cos she loves her but I love bet not julie she's a beter actress than a person


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

skip said:


> I know I must be really thick but what's BOTS ?


Bit On The Side. As in Big Brother's Bit On The Side.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie is getting a bit OTT now. She's being the stereo typical brassy northerner. Thing is we're not like that here 'oop norf'  Well I've never met anyone like that. She still thinks she's Bet Lynch!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Julie is getting a bit OTT now. She's being the stereo typical brassy northerner. Thing is we're not like that here 'oop norf'  Well I've never met anyone like that. She still thinks she's Bet Lynch!!


Unknown to me Steve was walking past my room when she was on and I yelled at the tv 'stop being so bloody vulgar and common for gawds sake' (can you tell she annoys me , lol)

Next minute he popped his head round the door and said 'now what have I done' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Julie is getting a bit OTT now. She's being the stereo typical brassy northerner. Thing is we're not like that here 'oop norf'  Well I've never met anyone like that. She still thinks she's Bet Lynch!!


Is also from ooop norf lol :thumbup:


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

skip said:


> Lol omg just worked it out I really am just that stupid


Hahaha don't worry about it I was guna ask too but didn't want to then I worked it out aswel lol your not alone


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

yeah i also hate this where theres a break it feels like its dragging lol!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm watching celebrity wedding planner cost I don't want to miss the start of bit on the side and what a pile of pants it is


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm making a brew and something to eat so I can watch BOTS in comfort


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm curious, how many of you actually vote for anyone in CBB. I don't. I never vote on any reality shows.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I'm curious, how many of you actually vote for anyone in CBB. I don't. I never vote on any reality shows.


Never vote either.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I would only ever vote on the internet no way would I pay


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie looked as if she knew what she was doing with that banana!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well what a weekend on big bro! 

I thought the whole bringing Jasmines mum in was a bit weird - but was funny how some thought she was a man - pmsl!! 

The whole girls leading the boys on is wearing a bit thin now !! they are all getting on my nerves !! - the girls esp Danika IMO are bang out of order - they both have boyfriends so lying in other boys beds is an absolute NO NO - they know what they are doing 

Mike and Ashley - well Mike imo is also playing a game he is known in Jersey Shore as being the bad guy who is always stirring sh$t so belive u me he is not the sweet innocent guy who is madly in love with Danica he is making himself out to be - Ashley I think has over reacted abit to Rhian and is being very immature about the whole thing.

Colleen I still dislike : she is a bit of a stirer and also I thought it was very cunning how as soon as she was told she was staying on Friday that suddenly her opinion of Julie changed and now she likes her!!! I think she thought all the boos she was getting was because of what she has said about Julie and is trying to back track! 

I still like Julie but I did think her going round the boys asking if they were being played was a bit naughty and shows she may be a bit more coniving than I first thought

Loving Julian! he is slowly coming out of himself but still needs to step up a gear

The rest well - they are all mediocre and a bit boring :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im not really getting in to this CBB if im honest!

All i can see is a couple of lads who havent had their ends away in a while and a couple of slappers who dont know of any boundaries esp when they have fellas outside  
Then you have the older crew who just plod along ....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think Danica will go this week, but something does need to happen in the house as it is all a bit stagnant at mo, I think it would have been better if Julie hadn't been made a god, because i do think she is playing a game and that she would throw a good Diva strop if she isn't queen bee as for her eating that banana  have some self respect love now one wants to see that :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I think Danica will go this week, but something does need to happen in the house as it is all a bit stagnant at mo, I think it would have been better if Julie hadn't been made a god, because i do think she is playing a game and that she would throw a good Diva strop if she isn't queen bee *as for her eating that banana  have some self respect love now one wants to see that* :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:


Grannie Porn is a big business.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im not gonna be popular saying this ... but I cant stand Julie Goodyear , I think she is as fake as they come , tarty , vulgar & disrespectful


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mese said:


> Im not gonna be popular saying this ... but I cant stand Julie Goodyear , I think she is as fake as they come , tarty , vulgar & disrespectful


I think you are spot on, whilst she is quite quick witted at times it doesn't make up for the above and if I chewed on gum with my mouth open and gum smacking like she does my mother would tan my backside even at my age of ahem 38 ahem it is beyond nasty and bad mannered.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> Grannie Porn is a big business.


Hmmmm I could do with some extra money :lol::lol:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Grannie Porn is a big business.





jetsmum said:


> Hmmmm I could do with some extra money :lol::lol:


I am choosing to ignore these comments whilst rearranging my cardi, hitching me bosom and clutching my pearls *prude*


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Loved loved loved that argument! Seriously if Danica didn't care about what the occasional table was worth why did she even bring it up? :lol: The argument wasn't even about money. Then when he said she was fake, she started going on about her boobs?  NO LOVE, HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU NOT YOUR TITS. 

It's like she hears what she wants to hear! :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Danica and the Prince in the garden was just to painful to watch! It actually made me cringe. :scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That argument was funny, was it supposed to be serious?
As for the love scene in the garden, all the was missing were the violins.

I'm sorry, but I can't take any of this seriously at all. As far as I can see, every one of them is playing the game to get more air time and stay in the house.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I didn't think I was a prude but watching it last night I was  it really made me cringe with Julie and the Cherub's bum and the banana - it made very uncomfortable watching and I just thought 'Julie, no,no,no what are you doing?'. It was just so wrong on so many levels and made me feel ill!!! Then Danica & the Prince in the garden just topped the show off, to me it just proved what sort of girl she is!

The argument annoyed me because I did actually feel sorry for The Situation and then I couldn't believe it when the others followed Danica out into the garden and were agreeing with her and saying she was right :mad2: - is it just me???


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

[email protected] evvvvviiiiccccttttttiiiiiiooooonnnn time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam or Mike to go.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got it on record, so I'd better stay away from this thread till I've seen it.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Will not spoil it by naming names, in case people are not watching live.

But wow what a twist. Can not believe the person with the lowest votes could to choose who went in their place.

That will stir things up with people who spent money voting.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Just watching channel 5* now to catch up then over to channel 5 at 11.10


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Friday will be interesting with a double eviction.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh face 2 face noms tonight.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> Oh face 2 face noms tonight.


Looking forward to that


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well well well they can discuss the nominations for one night only lol


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Interesting 3 up. Wonder which pair will go.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope Danica and the situation go so sick of their Cr....p, and Julies face what a 
picture when she was nominated


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooo It didn't record. :crying:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Nooooooooooooooo It didn't record. :crying:


Think it's usually repeated during the day on 5 star.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Julie is getting on my nerves. Slagging people off behind their backs etc. She has done it plenty with Danica and even nominated her.

But is about to tell her (after the ads) that "she can't imagine the house without her" etc etc.

:mad2:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol just watching now,she even let her give her a foot rub


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, but Danica has no right to whinge at the American for nominating her after the way she spoke to him the other night then slagged him off behind his back.

Think Colleen made an error coming into the house: she is way too emotional.

Julie Goodyear is just a massive bitch. Is she permanently drunk or just weird?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Sorry, but Danica has no right to whinge at the American for nominating her after the way she spoke to him the other night then slagged him off behind his back.
> 
> Think Colleen made an error coming into the house: she is way too emotional.
> 
> Julie Goodyear is just a massive bitch. Is she permanently drunk or just weird?


Toally agree about Dancia , I think she's a prize slap per,
Julie is a total bitch and I think the biggest stirrer in there
Feel a bit sorry for Coleen tonight and agreed with most of what she said


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Loving mike's punishment for cheating. No more nominating from him.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> Loving mike's punishment for cheating. No more nominating from him.


Yeah and for good measure they should have put him up for eviction too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Caught up :thumbup: You know I've never bothered so much about about missing an episode of CBB. Don't usually bother with any of these reality shows. 

But this is like a soap opera, it's got everything, drama, comedy, tears and tantrums. I just hope there's not a picture frame in there :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

the one person ive really changed my opinion is julie OMG shes so two faced ... i hope coleen stays tonight then she can have the chance to nominate her next week 

most of them are playing a game in there , the main ones are danica, julie and the situation


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have to agree that Julie has certainly started to show her true colours but hats off to her she has played the game well!  she still makes me laugh lol but can see where her reputation as a bitch now comes from  

Colleen needs to switch up big time and stand up to Julie instead of pussy footing around her - she is happy to slag her off to others about what bugs her but wont deal with the issue head on and why is that? because she is too busy thinking about what the public would think if she did it and thinks Julie is adored by the public! for this reason I still think Colleen is being fake and not really true about how she would normally react - she needs to stop thinking about being popular and just man up! 

Even though what Harvey says is absolutely true about Danika having a boyfriend and what she is doing is wrong - I personally would not take any lectures from him - as he is known to be a cheater - cheated on his wife and cheated on his girlfriend who he has a child with !!! who the hell is he to stand on his ivory tower about morals ! pmsl 

I am the most disappointed with Julian - I think he has been the most boring housemate ever - he has had a few moments where I thought yes this is the Julian we all know only for it it fizz out - totally lack lustre!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Hopefully Julian will pick up after his emergency dentist visit :thumbup:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i was and wasnt surprised about Rhian leaving, she was quite boring even though i thought it would of been between Sam and Danika!

Cant believe danikas game playing with the lads, even though im 50/50 what i think of the situation!

felt really sorry for Colleen last night, i kinda do hope she stays tonight!

My top 4 has always been Martin,Julian,Julie and Colleen

but what the hells julie doing LOL, im been debating wherever shes been playing a game or not, but she definitley is, and because shes being so 2 faced and obvious shes playing a game, i am thinking shes now going to struggle to make the final!

i love martin - he did admit when he goes in there hes going to play the game, but im not sure!? hes quite in there, unless thats part of the game, and to open up more near the final, im not sure . . but i would like Martin to win, and possibly Julian to come 2nd!


i dont think the younger ones may last much longer, like Harvey & ashley, im not to sure about the situation, dont think danika and sam are going to last much longer either!

I got a odd feeling Martin,Julian,Julie,Prince and the situation might be last ones

Who do you guys want to leave tonight?
as its a double eviction tonight and next wednesday 
If Danika goes tonight, ill be surprised if her boyfriends there, but i wonder wherever in the outside world she said she was going to do all this flirting etc, to try and get to the final hmmm . . .
Cant believe the series finishes next friday already!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I want Julie and Danica to leave ... but as Julie isnt up for eviction I guess i'll go for Danica (what a tramp) and Sam (booooring)


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Seeing as Danica has a huge fan base, tonight could go either way.

I think Sam will be one evictee. But the other I can not guess.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So if "The Situation" admitted to Danica to having three cards and he should have only had two when they were doing the face to face nominations, shouldn't he be punished for cheating?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Attack Mode said:


> Loving mike's punishment for cheating. No more nominating from him.


Just seen this...great :thumbup:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So two are going tonight...reckon it will definitely be Sam and maybe Coleen


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Attack Mode said:


> Loving mike's punishment for cheating. No more nominating from him.


How long has he been stopped from nominating?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> How long has he been stopped from nominating?


Forever........(well for this series.  )


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Attack Mode said:


> Forever........(well for this series.  )


PMSL :thumbup:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope Danica and Sam go tonight, I want Coleen to stay because although she is fragile I think she is the only one that will take Julie on, Julian and Martin can she exactly what Julie is doing but neither of them will stand up to her where as I think Coleen if pushed far enough would stand up to her, only Harvey and Ashley will side with Julie because they are just to plain stupid to see that they are being manipulated to be be her lapdogs.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

So that's the obvious evictee out. Wonder who will be joining Samantha?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if Julies gum is that nicotine gum, coz she never stops chewing it, and the noise is starting to grate now!!!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

What a fix.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I could see that one coming. Now it's going to be the Julie and Colleen show.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i really hope julie gets nominated this week enough to be evicted ...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i really hope julie gets nominated this week enough to be evicted ...


I think Julie could have been up for eviction last night if they hadn't of done the face to face noms, I really hope she gets nominated this time, and she must be worried what with the chanting of 'Get Julie Out' last night plus Coleen getting saved again, it's rocking her very unstable boat that she's in with her fawning idiot boys.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

we will see what happens on monday i presume it will be then for a wed eviction or could be earlier ?


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

So pleased the last of the tarts are out,just need rid of the gulable baby boys,and as for julie!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I honestly thought that everyone would hate me because I didnt like Julie , something just didnt sit right with me about her .... but because of her character in Corrie (which I never watch anyway) she's kind of a national treasure and I figured everyone loved her
It did make me wonder whether what id seen in her was the truth , but now I know my first thoughts about her were fact 
Just goes to show , always trust your gut instincts 

I really , really hope she goes next :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it's the character she played in corrie that's the national treasure not Julie herself.

I think the last three will be Colleen and Julie, scrapping till the end, and the winner who will be Julian.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Julie is vile and it aggravates me that Colleen doesnt say something to her...rather than keep crying in the Diary Room about her. Tbh its turning me off Colleen who Ive always liked. Hopefully she will get the balls to tell Julie shes a 2 faced..vile..gum chewing old witch...over the weekend! Wonder if anyone has mentioned growing old gracefully to Julie.....mutton dressed as lamb...yuk!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> Wonder if anyone has mentioned growing old gracefully to Julie.....mutton dressed as lamb...yuk!


Grow old gracefully, perish the thought. Some of us oldies have no intention of growing old gracefully!!! I like a lot of Julies clothes and am partial to a bit of leopard print myself. 
It's when you see someone the wrong side of 40 in a mini skirt that it can look a bit awkward, especially if they don't have the figure for it


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Grow old gracefully, perish the thought. Some of us oldies have no intention of growing old gracefully!!! I like a lot of Julies clothes and am partial to a bit of leopard print myself.
> It's when you see someone the wrong side of 40 in a mini skirt that it can look a bit awkward, especially if they don't have the figure for it


I was more talking about the long blonde witchy hair...the clown make up and the cowboy hat. Im no spring chicken myself And dress modern but theres a difference between modern and classy AND modern and brassy. I find her scarey to look at when shes made up tbh. She could perhaps go into horror movies after BB


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

chichi said:


> Julie is vile and it aggravates me that Colleen doesnt say something to her...rather than keep crying in the Diary Room about her. Tbh its turning me off Colleen who Ive always liked. Hopefully she will get the balls to tell Julie shes a 2 faced..vile..gum chewing old witch...over the weekend! Wonder if anyone has mentioned growing old gracefully to Julie.....mutton dressed as lamb...yuk!


I think the problem with that is Julie is a proper old lovie and still knows a lot of influential people that could close the door on people like Coleen, I also don't think that Coleen is very good at confrontation as she comes across as having low self esteem so would rather hang back and placate people rather than confront them.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> I was more talking about the long blonde witchy hair...the clown make up and the cowboy hat. Im no spring chicken myself And dress modern but theres a difference between modern and classy AND modern and brassy. I find her scarey to look at when shes made up tbh. She could perhaps go into horror movies after BB


In a remake of the Bride of Frankenstein perhaps 

I totally agree about the make up,that's one thing you do need to tone down a bit as you get older, otherwise like you said, it just looks like clown make up.
As for the hat, it's not that bad, I'd wear it. But outside, who on Earth wears proper hats indoors.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

:lol: :lol: 

Making Mike sit on the naughty step while everyone nominates.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

sad people:confused1:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

bordie said:


> sad people:confused1:


Sad and proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Gonna have to catch up with it tomorrow,hubby won't let me watch it ,he hates it lol,so having to do with the online gossip till tomorrow


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

So the prince, Martin, and Julie are up this week.

Double eviction as well. Bye Julie.


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't watched the Big Brothers in years. But have really got into this celebrity BB, and the previous CBB. Not sure who I want to win this one though - Not sure I actually like any of them to be honest!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> So the prince, Martin, and Julie are up this week.
> 
> Double eviction as well. Bye Julie.


And by prince,he's just not very interesting to me


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Julie seems to be showing her true colours and seems to be a right nasty piece of work! I hope shes gone first on the next eviction night.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im just hoping martin doesn't go , he's my winner 

i flipping hope julie goes but knowing her luck she won't be going anywhere


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What did Julie look like when she dressed up for the last eviction  Lady GaGa gone wrong 

Reckon Coleen thinks she's gonna win...


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

chichi said:


> I was more talking about the long blonde witchy hair...the clown make up and the cowboy hat. Im no spring chicken myself And dress modern but theres a difference between modern and classy AND modern and brassy. I find her scarey to look at when shes made up tbh. She could perhaps go into horror movies after BB


Very Scarey :thumbup:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well had me big bro fix before, so julie has short term memory she cant remember saying that !! Yeah right we believe you not 
Did feel sorry for them when they did the letters dying for the next nominations


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Julie and her fake tears in the diary room.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> Julie and her fake tears in the diary room.


So so fake, Julie seems to have a very selective memory, saying about what the 3 boys did to the girls  she was the driving force behind that and to mention bullying wtf, she is just so false and over the top, plus didn't she moan about Coleen crying on command


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> im just hoping martin doesn't go , he's my winner
> 
> i flipping hope julie goes but knowing her luck she won't be going anywhere


I'm not watching it but just wanted to say that Martin is such a gent IRL :001_wub:

Judging by everyone elses comments in here,it doesnt sound too good for the others :scared:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm starting to really dislike Julie Goodyear. Wtf is the constant chav chewing? She looks like an accident happened to her face. Reminds me of my mother. Yuk. 

I'm delighted people have realised what a fake cow she is and how DARE she whinge about being nominated?! Ridiculous woman!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Julie is so fake , i hope when she sees it all played back to her she sees herself for the 2 faced person she is. but i doubt it,,, she will probley say its her age !!!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

well have to say i really enjoyed bb tonight, julie is a 1st class b1atch, Julian looked like he felt uncomfortable with her when she was twisting about being nominated,i like him


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't believe I was actually chuntering back at the tv last night when Julie was on moaning about being nominated - how big headed is she? She thinks that no-one had the right to nominate her and I think she honestly believes that and she believes that she hasn't done anything to get to this point  Colleen was def right in those first few days when she said she had been warned about Julie!!

It's turning me mad :crazy:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have to agree that Julie has certainly shown her true colours - and she certainly lives in her own little bubble - which has now burst and looks like she will deffo be gone this week! 

That said I still dont like Colleen - she is quite happy to bitch about Julie and her problems with her to others but has never actually addressed them with Julie herself - I just think this shows a weak personality imo - she has had ample opportunity this last couple of days to talk to julie as they are now the only two women left so have had to have more conversations but she does not have the balls to do it ! -she has used the excuse "its not worth it" but it obviously affected her time in the house - I still think she is thinking far too much about what the public will think of her and her popularity stakes.

I really dont know who I want to win! LOL this week will decide it for me


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Cant wait for Julie to go. That vile ever chewing face and all the fakeness is killing me. I always thought she was an okay kind of person but CBB has killed off any thoughts of her being okay. She is such a horrible person....I cant imagine she will recover the popularity she may have had before CBB. I will always think if her now as the Wicked Witch of the North........nasty!

As for Colleen....I do quite like her but think she has overplayed the victim in CBB. Also lost respect that she hasnt even hinted to Julie that she has had some issues with her....all nicey nicey makes Colleen a dull lady for me


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

chichi said:


> Cant wait for Julie to go. That vile ever chewing face and all the fakeness is killing me. I always thought she was an okay kind of person but CBB has killed off any thoughts of her being okay. She is such a horrible person....I cant imagine she will recover the popularity she may have had before CBB. I will always think if her now as the Wicked Witch of the North........nasty!
> 
> As for Colleen....I do quite like her but think she has overplayed the victim in CBB. Also lost respect that she hasnt even hinted to Julie that she has had some issues with her....all nicey nicey makes Colleen a dull lady for me


Yep I agree! I just think she is being fake - because that is not the real Colleen - she is know to be quite forthright and opinionated! I think if she had manned up and confronted Julie she would have been in with a chance of winning


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I can fully understand why Coleen hasn't said anything, for a start can you imagine saying something to Julie and then having to live in a small confined space with her for the next however long  it would not be a happy of comfy experience, in the outside world she may well have had it out with her and you can then escape from the situation (not 'The Situation' )

Julie is a world class manipulator and if Coleen said anything to her she would play the wounded puppy and the other housemates would still placate her as they are doing now with all the nicey nicey to her her face and would have to almost turn against Coleen to keep Julie happy.

Also Coleen is spot on in saying that if she brought it up with Julie it would fall on deaf ears and Julie would tell her that she still loves her and then would twist what Coleen says and again force the house against Coleen.

I think Coleen not saying anything is by far the easiest and best thing to do, just look what Julie was saying about Harvey last night and the way she was saying it, it was pure spite and this is someone who she is meant to like and be really close too 

Not that I want Coleen to win as I find her a tad annoying but but I do hink she has taken the best course of action possible with Julie.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

*EVERYONE VOTE 'KING KEMP'* 

i really want Martin to win, and tomorrow night its gotta be Julie and Prince out, ill be very shocked if julie stays the though, the crowd at last weeks eviction for all chanting get Julie out - so i hope she does!

Martin kemp all the way hes my winner 
i want Martin,Julian & possibly coleen to make the final.


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Julie is just awful! She looks like a bulldog chewing a wasp - which I feel really bad about saying as its such a huge insult (to the bulldog that is!) 

The women is poison. I can understand aswell why Coleen hasn't said anything as Julie only talks about people behind their backs and if confronted would deny all knowledge of ever saying anything. 

Its a shame coleen didn't hear that comment last night from Julie about Coleen "getting her fat **** out" Then I would lose all respect for colleen if she overheard her say something and still didn't bother to confront her. 

Having watched BB's bit on the side last night I see Julie still has a few fans. I would absolutely hate to see her survive this weeks eviction!

As for who I want to win - I have no idea. They're an ok bunch but none of them really stands out to me at the moment. 

Still disappointed that Cheryl left, really liked her.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

coral. said:


> *EVERYONE VOTE 'KING KEMP'*
> 
> i really want Martin to win, and tomorrow night its gotta be Julie and Prince out, ill be very shocked if julie stays the though, the crowd at last weeks eviction for all chanting get Julie out - so i hope she does!
> 
> ...


Meh I think Martin is really really dull and has done nothing to warrant winning (I used to love him and had posters of Spandau on my bedroom wall  so it's with a heavy heart that I have found him just so disappointing)

I think the only person I wouldn't mind winning is Julian but he has had to hide his light under a bushel because he has been being keep down by Julie. 
I think that they (all the housemates) have all been brought up to respect their elders (which is no bad thing) so are really struggling with how to handle Julie.

I really don't want Ashley to win as he comes across as a dull spoilt child.


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Meh I think Martin is really really dull and has done nothing to warrant winning (I used to love him and had posters of Spandau on my bedroom wall  so it's with a heavy heart that I have found him just so disappointing)
> 
> I really don't want Ashley to win as he comes across as a dull spoilt child.


I like Martin but have to agree that he is a bit dull. Ashley I like too but there is something about his voice which irritates me lol - bless him. They're all a bit of a dull bunch really, even Julian! Maybe when Julie gets evicted this week (one can only hope!) hopefully the others will come to life a bit!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I really hope its Julian , Coleen and Martin in the final ..... but with Harvey , Ashley and the occasional table voting together (whether by design or tactics) I can see it being those three that are left , which id hate


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Meh I think Martin is really really dull and has done nothing to warrant winning (I used to love him and had posters of Spandau on my bedroom wall  so it's with a heavy heart that I have found him just so disappointing)
> 
> I think the only person I wouldn't mind winning is Julian but he has had to hide his light under a bushel because he has been being keep down by Julie.
> I think that they (all the housemates) have all been brought up to respect their elders (which is no bad thing) so are really struggling with how to handle Julie.
> ...


i totally respect your opinion, as i did think he would of done more, as he said he was going in with this game plan etc which i dont think he is actually playing a game and i did think if he gonna start playing this game plan maybe hes gonna leave it till the last week but hes pushing it abit now,
the reason i want him to win as he does seem a great person always got a smile on his face, seems like a happy chap, looks good for his age lol also i loved him in eastenders and this drama called Daddys girl!
if he didnt win i wouldnt mind Julian, as i do like Julian and colleen, i would hate for it, julie, situation, harvey or ashley to win!

But would love martin to win :thumbup:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a feeling Mike is going to win on Friday.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

coral. said:


> i totally respect your opinion, as i did think he would of done more, as he said he was going in with this game plan etc which i dont think he is actually playing a game and i did think if he gonna start playing this game plan maybe hes gonna leave it till the last week but hes pushing it abit now,
> the reason i want him to win as he does seem a great person always got a smile on his face, seems like a happy chap, looks good for his age lol also i loved him in eastenders and this drama called Daddys girl!
> if he didnt win i wouldnt mind Julian, as i do like Julian and colleen, i would hate for it, julie, situation, harvey or ashley to win!
> 
> But would love martin to win :thumbup:


See I think he would look much better if he didn't dye his hair and actually just went grey with dignity rather than the hideous chestnut rinse he has on now as he has that helmet head look 



> I have a feeling Mike is going to win on Friday.


He might and I don't want that either but I would prefer him to Harvey or Ashley.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> I have a feeling Mike is going to win on Friday.


:w00t: shhhush dont say that


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

skip said:


> :w00t: shhhush dont say that


OK. I think Julie is going to win and get her own series on Channel 5. :lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Attack Mode said:


> OK. I think Julie is going to win and get her own series on Channel 5. :lol:


 thats even worse perish the thought :hand:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about Martin is that he is a noisy eater That is an absolute pet hate of mine. I find it disgusting when people eat and talk at the same time (so you get full vision of their mulshed up food) and even worse, when they sound like a cement mixer because they are opening their mouth whilst they chew ------:mad2:

Other than that, he's my kind of guy

Still think Colleen should stand up to the Wicked Witch of the North - I'd respect her and I might even vote for her Someone needs to tell that old hag that she's not "all that"........so she was a big part of Corrie for many years and and she probably was somewhat of an icon to some but her awful behaviour would have lost her a lot of that (apart from with the elderly who wouldn't watch CBB if you paid them).

That comment the Witch made about Colleen's fat a**e was awful....get Julie out:thumbup:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Attack Mode said:


> OK. I think Julie is going to win and get her own series on Channel 5. :lol:


Not sure about winning but she'll definitely get her own show...it'll be like the Osbournes (all swearing a grossness) and called at home with the Goodyears...what total dross 

Loved it when Julie found out she was up for eviction and said to Julian "would they do that to their own nana" ... er, probably, if she was as too faced as you are love.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

It now makes me wonder what Julie was like behind the scenes when she played Bet Lynch, i wonder if she thought she was lady muck as she seems to think she is now, i was disgusted when she was in te diary room crying and saying "kepp me in " for all the pensioners out there,,, god how 2 faced she is, and also saying last week "her g/children would be proud of her" if she was my nan i would disown her.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Martin to stay. Julie's driving me round the bend, and prince wosisname is just so boring.

Julian to win!!!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

BB is on early tonight, lucky I remembered.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Me too lol


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> BB is on early tonight, lucky I remembered.


I remembered because it's on before new DALLAS :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

That's the prince gone. Now lets hope after Dallas, Julie is next.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be gutted if Julie's not next they could have put Dallas on later making us wait like that lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hate waiting! Julie to go next!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I hate waiting! Julie to go next!


Me too Dallas has been on for hours its ridicadoodleus


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss

Bye bye Julie!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Big cheer! Hope she stops chewing so I don't chuck up while she's being interviewed. Fake cow.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Wooooooooohooooooo


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

At least she had the sense to wear flatties. 

She's just said she's disabled, what's the problem with her?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry that sounds awful, I didn't mean it to. It was just that she referred to herself as a 70 year old disabled penshioner and I don't know what she means by that.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry that sounds awful, I didn't mean it to. It was just that she referred to herself as a 70 year old disabled penshioner and I don't know what she means by that.


No i idea can only think its something to do with her jaw with all the gum chewing


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Well just watched bb bots julie is just so common and foul mouthed, she sits with her legs open, there's just nothing lady like about her, she looks like a drag queen and still chewing all the way, she certainly is growing old disgracefully what a way to want to be remembered


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I know she said that she wants to grow old disgracefully (don't we all ) but there's no need to go over the top about it. When they do her obituary is this how she wants the nation to remember her, chewing and swearing. Being so unladylike that it's hard to see her as anything else but a drag queen, even though she's not one!

There are ways of growing old disgracefully, while still being all woman!

Oh, and I don't think I'll ever be able to eat a banana again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry that sounds awful, I didn't mean it to. It was just that she referred to herself as a 70 year old disabled penshioner and I don't know what she means by that.


She forgot to add the words "very lucky" 70 year old disabled pensioner "with s**t loads of cash in the bank and never likely to want for anything in her life again or go hungry or sit in a room without any heating" 
...self centred bitch...she's nothing like your average 70 year old disabled pensioner 

Reckon Noleen Colon's gonna win it......unfortunately.
Though Martin deserves to win... he's conquered two brain tumours so a house full of numptys should be no problem


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope Mike doesn't win tonight.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes!!! Mike is a goner.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank goodness he's gone!

Julian to win!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Thought Martin would of been in the last 2 at least.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I'm glad he won, he deserved it :thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I was praying that Julian would win :thumbup:
Im soooo pleased for him


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i guessed the right final 3 and im happy that Julian won :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've never watched CBB (don't even have telly) but I was delighted to read in the paper that Julian Clary won


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

The only thing that put me off julian a bit was that he was appearing to love that disgusting vile julie. Martin was my winner


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

sorry for bringing this thread up lol havent been on since the final!

i thought Julian,martin and colleen would deffo be the last 3, but i was totally shocked that colleen got more votes then martin.

i was very happy for Julian, cause if martin didnt win, i wanted him as my winner!

but martin was my winner, and i voted on the night, maybe a few more votes could have done it lol


----------

